# Abmanteln von PUR Leitungen



## Guste (17 Dezember 2010)

Ich bin immer noch nicht fündig geworden.
Zum Abmantel von PVC Leitungen wird ja einiges angeboten.
Aber Pur Auf der IPC waren zwar einige da aber bei genauem Hinterfragen war wieder nicht sfür Pur dabei. Was setzt ihr da außer Teppichmesser ein


----------



## JRe (17 Dezember 2010)

Was is genau dein Problem beim Abmanteln da?

Hast du keine Abisolierzange damit söllte das denk ich doch ma recht schön gehen!!!


----------



## Spsneuling (18 Dezember 2010)

Hallo JRe,
von Jokari gibt es seit neuestem eine Zange speziell zum Abmanteln von Sensorleitungen. Bezeichnuung Abisolierzange Sensor Special. Habe mir die Zange besorgt und muß sagen, sie funktioniert ziemlich gut. Erstaunlich, daß sie erst jetzt erfunden wurde.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2010)

Spsneuling schrieb:


> Hallo JRe,
> von Jokari gibt es seit neuestem eine Zange speziell zum Abmanteln von Sensorleitungen. Bezeichnuung Abisolierzange Sensor Special. Habe mir die Zange besorgt und muß sagen, sie funktioniert ziemlich gut. Erstaunlich, daß sie erst jetzt erfunden wurde.



Sensorleitung heisst nicht zwangsläufig PUR 
Schau doch bitte mal, was für Sensorleitungen ihr einsetzt und falls es PUR-Leitungen sind, dann verrat bitte Hersteller und Typ.
Unsere Elektiker würden sich auch über Arbeitserleichterung bei PUR freuen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Guste (18 Dezember 2010)

*Abmanteln*

Ja zum abmanteln der Senorleitungen da hab ich auch die Zange mit den unterschiedlichen Aussparungen. Aber bei 4 x 1,5 oder 12 x 1 da gibts dann ein Problem. Denke das mir Pur ist schon ein ganz besonderes Problem. Das Jokari schau ich mir an


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

ich glaube bei uns nehmen die eine Abisolierzange von Weidmüller, für die 
großen Adern 6-16mm2. Muss ich am Montag mal fragen, mir haben Sie ja
das Werkzeug weggenommen, anscheinend mache ich zuviel kaputt


----------



## van (18 Dezember 2010)

ich hatte früher ein Kames II Phoenix, war ganz ok.

es scheint einen Nachfolger zu geben WIREFOX-D 40 
http://eshop.phoenixcontact.ch/phoe...=1212161&parentUID=852470307&reloadFrame=true


----------



## Copyright (18 Dezember 2010)

Wo liegt das Problem, die Leitungen mit einem Messer abzumanteln??
Die Zange von Weidmüller kannst vergessen. Bei Ölflex 110 Leitungen oder dergleichen funzt die einwandfrei, aber bei 400P (Pur) kannst die knicken.

Gruß Copy


----------



## Guste (19 Dezember 2010)

Copyright schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem, die Leitungen mit einem Messer abzumanteln??
> Die Zange von Weidmüller kannst vergessen. Bei Ölflex 110 Leitungen oder dergleichen funzt die einwandfrei, aber bei 400P (Pur) kannst die knicken.
> 
> Gruß Copy



problem mit Messer zu langsam. Weidmüller sagt selber, wir haben nix für PUR


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

langsam Ok, die Frage: wie viele Leitungen musst du Abmanteln?
Ich verwend aus obigen Gründen auch Messer (keine Teppichmesser, sonden ein altbewärtes Kabelmesser, das ich immer wider nachschärfe) hab aber auch keine große Anzahl Abzumanteln, manchmal wochenlang keins und dann mal 40 am Tag, das ist aber sehr selten.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Dezember 2010)

Das hier ist sicher und schnell:

http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!E11952.html

Warum musste ich mich erst jahrelang mit Messern quälen ?!?


----------



## Spsneuling (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
hier die Zange
.http://http://www.jokari.de/index.php?id=19&tx_productsdb_pi1[product]=20300


----------



## Spsneuling (21 Dezember 2010)

Noch ein Versuch:
http://www.jokari.de/index.php?id=19&tx_productsdb_pi1[product]=20300


----------



## maxmax (22 Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Tip, die Zange gibt es bei
www.buerklin.de unter der Nummer 05 L 7845


----------



## Guste (22 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> langsam Ok, die Frage: wie viele Leitungen musst du Abmanteln?
> Ich verwend aus obigen Gründen auch Messer (keine Teppichmesser, sonden ein altbewärtes Kabelmesser, das ich immer wider nachschärfe) hab aber auch keine große Anzahl Abzumanteln, manchmal wochenlang keins und dann mal 40 am Tag, das ist aber sehr selten.


  Ja gut macht das ja auch nicht jeden Tag. Aber es ist eben nervig immer mit dem Kabelmesser zu arbeiten. Wobei ich das Tepiichmesser dem kabelmesser vorziehe einfach schärfer


----------



## Guste (22 Dezember 2010)

maxmax schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, die Zange gibt es bei
> www.buerklin.de unter der Nummer 05 L 7845



5 x 1,5 Pur geht da aber nicht mehr denk ich mal


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

zum Kabelmesser: liegt nur daran wie oft und wid du es schärfst. Kommt auch nicht unbedingt auf die max Schärfe an, sonder auf  das Gefühl für die aktuelle Schärfe.

Nachteil ist nur dass wenn es stumpf ist du nicht einfach die Klinge wechseln kannst.
Aber wenn das Messer laufend verwendet wird, und entsprechend verwendet und geschärft wird, dann nehm ich 100mal lieber mein "herkömmliches" Kabelmesser. 

Das ist aber ein persönliches Gefühl und meines Wissens gibt es heute auch kein Kabelmesser das mit dem entsprechenden guten Messerstahl gefertigt wurde wie meines.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Dezember 2010)

Was ich schonmal gemacht habe:

Es gibt doch von Siemens dieses Profibus FC Abmanteldingens.
(Das Mantelt ab, schneidet schirm auf passende länge)
Wenn man da die 2 anderen Klingen ganz reindreht geht das Wunderbar für PUR! (Bisschen Teflonöl ran, dann dreht sichs besser!) Geht aber auch nur, wenn immer der selbe Kabeltyp und durchmesser verwendet wird! (Wobei das wiederum ein grundsätzliches manko an diesem Profibusabmanteldingens, es funktioniert (leider) immer nur am selben kabeltyp, ansonsten wieder neu einstellen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Dezember 2010)

Das Profibusmesser funktioniert ja ähnlich wie der von mir empfohlene Artikel, kostet aber locker das 10-fache. Ich will ja hier nicht unbedingt Werbung betreiben...
Ich benutze das Messer zum Abisolieren von allen Leitungen, die da noch durchpassen. (Z.B. Ölflex 4x1,5)
Die Zeitersparnis hat den Anschaffungspreis von 9,60 Euro (Liste) schon mehrfach amortisiert.


----------



## Guste (29 Dezember 2010)

Das Ding von IFM das muß ich dann mal testen. Geht das auch mit PUR


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 Dezember 2010)

Das Messer ist ja im Prinzip nicht mehr als eine einstellbare Klinge. Man steckt das Kabel durch und dreht ein paar mal rum...
IFM hat das als Zubehör für PUR-Leitungen (M12-Kabeldosen) im Programm. Die lassen sich damit gut abmanteln.


----------



## element. (20 Januar 2011)

Schaut mal hier:
http://www.spsforum.com/showthread.php?t=33076&highlight=PUR

funktioniert ziemlich gut für 3x0,25. Für vieradrige auch einigermaßen. Adern werden bei 4x nicht beschädigt, aber manchmal bleibt auf einer Seite ein schmales Bändchen PUR zusammen.


----------

